# Painted Bunting



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

My fav bird.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

one more pic, bathing PB


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Those are very colorful birds. Was this at the Birding Center?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Sheepheads Street Stargazer in SPI, they have two lots for birding, I stop there then I go to Convention Center.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking bird. I saw one at Pedernales Falls a couple weeks back but couldn't get a shot of it.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx MichaelW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've only seen one. They seem to lead a very secluded life. Kinda, like a woodie.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen one, but when I do, I'll know what it is. That bird looks like its from the Yucatan or something. Cool looking bird.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We saw lots of them at our lease near London Tex,and my brother and sister-in-law have them at the house on Willow City Loop near F-burg.My favorite bird too! Great pics.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome pics of a beautiful bird. They used to come to my parent's bird feeder some. Mostly in early morning and around sunset.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice beautiful colors.

Griz


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Male & female Painted Bunting


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Another really nice shot. Where are you seeing these Buntings.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

They have a great sounding song too!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> Another really nice shot. Where are you seeing these Buntings.


They were taken during Spring Migration MichaelW at SPI/Sheepshead St.


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

nice capture!


----------

